# mv ***berland



## clearway1

any crew from ***berland cargo freezer p&o ex fed sailed on her 1975/76 it was a year voyage all in all then down to kiwi for a few months loading up the lamb&butter,


----------



## Bill Greig

Joined ***berland Nov 75 as R/O, joined in Bandar Abbas from there down to NZ and back up through Suez to the Med. Left her in July 76 in Piraeus transfered to Makaria as their R/O went sick. Were you on the ***berland that trip?


----------



## clearway1

*mv.***berland*



Bill Greig said:


> Joined ***berland Nov 75 as R/O, joined in Bandar Abbas from there down to NZ and back up through Suez to the Med. Left her in July 76 in Piraeus transfered to Makaria as their R/O went sick. Were you on the ***berland that trip?


hi bill,we spoke before,I also flew out to bandar abbas,stayed in tehran over night in hotel,then agent took us to bandar abbas,I think you told me what ports we visited never wrote them down,remember the old man practicing golf on board,I was one of the stewards,shared a cabin with I think robin who married a moari kiwi girl in napier I think,I also did some silly things thinking back,this is quite a good site is'nt it best regards neil sutherland


----------



## Bill Greig

Hi Neil,
I thought it might be you, how are you? Ports were - Bandar Abbas, Whangarei, New Plymouth, Port Chalmers (Dunedin), Napier, Auckland, Freemantle, through Suez to Valetta, someplace in Syria where we dragged anchor on good friday (Latakia?), Limassol then several weeks at anchor before we got alongside at Pireaus where I was transfered. To the best of my memory thats it, some of the Kiwi ports may be wrong way round but I think I've got them all. Take care.
Bill


----------



## CLIVE R786860

We used to have a Dredger named Clearway here in Whitehaven any connection?


----------



## clearway1

*clearway*



CLIVE R786860 said:


> We used to have a Dredger named Clearway here in Whitehaven any connection?


hi afraid not, was an old roro ferry townsend car ferries it was the european clearway best regards neil


----------



## Terry Worsley

Are there any of the crew of SS Triona still walking this planet. I did my first trip in this ship out of Manchester in August 1943 and after a very eventful voyage paid off in Colombo MAY 1946 and we were shipped home on a BI liner 'Ranchi' Back home in time to do a few trips in a Sam boat to Arromanches with troops and motor transport. Despite the uncomfortable conditions in those days they were happy times. Terry Worsley


----------



## Dave Haxell

Hi Guys I joined the ***berland in July 1976 in Cardiff just as she came in from deep sea. She had a cargo of hides which had gone off and the crew refused to clean it all up, so we sailed to Royal Albert with hardly any deckies as they walked off her in Cardiff. That was the only time I ever had to show my Lifeboat ticket. I paid off in London and went staright up to Liverpool to join the Tongariro to go back deep sea. The ***berland was then on her last voyage and we met up with her again in Wellington I think, a couple of months later. Dave Haxell


----------



## clearway1

Dave Haxell said:


> Hi Guys I joined the ***berland in July 1976 in Cardiff just as she came in from deep sea. She had a cargo of hides which had gone off and the crew refused to clean it all up, so we sailed to Royal Albert with hardly any deckies as they walked off her in Cardiff. That was the only time I ever had to show my Lifeboat ticket. I paid off in London and went staright up to Liverpool to join the Tongariro to go back deep sea. The ***berland was then on her last voyage and we met up with her again in Wellington I think, a couple of months later. Dave Haxell


hi dave you got off lightly then I spent 11 months on her just short of getting my tax back,remember cardiff was last port,shanghai job lol


----------



## davyt

Hi clearway 1 I sailed on the ***berland in 1966.I jumped off the Huntingdon in Napier dec 65 went down to Wellington & started working as a painter (brushhand) in jan. landed in Mt. Crawford in March got transfered to Lyttelton & joined her on the 24th Apr.for home,signed off in drydock in Swansea in july during the big strike.I still enjoyed my time on her & the Huntingdon & of course the kiwi coast.Best reguards Davy Thomson fae Saltcoats.was s.o.s.at the time.


----------



## clearway1

****berland*



davyt said:


> Hi clearway 1 I sailed on the ***berland in 1966.I jumped off the Huntingdon in Napier dec 65 went down to Wellington & started working as a painter (brushhand) in jan. landed in Mt. Crawford in March got transfered to Lyttelton & joined her on the 24th Apr.for home,signed off in drydock in Swansea in july during the big strike.I still enjoyed my time on her & the Huntingdon & of course the kiwi coast.Best reguards Davy Thomson fae Saltcoats.was s.o.s.at the time.


hi davyt these where great times and in 70'too,i loved napier and the kiwi coast<whangarie,auckland,marsden point,port charmers,did,nt go to lyttelton.I was on ***berland 1month off a year,great crew great time,so you live in saltcoats is that north borders?how long did you do deep sea?best regards neil


----------



## davyt

Hi Neil I only did 4 years at sea 15 yearold to 19 yearold met the wife when I got back from KIWI got married sep 68. We'll be 42 years this year.Had some really stormy seas along the way,but as they say thats married life.I still miss the merchant to this day as I believe everyone on here does.For sure the best 4 years of my young life.Yes Saltcoats is on the west coast of Scotland about 30 mls from Glasgow.I've been in touch with a guy called John Evans who was first trip deckboy when I skinned out in Napier.He was telling me he jumped the ***berland in Lyttelton in 73 spent 26 yrs in kiwi but came back to Scotland (Barra)with wife & daughter but after a few years of west coast weather went to OZ & now lives in Brisbane.Happy Days.All the best.Davy-T.Ps I'm just back from a cruise of the caribbean on the Celebrity Solciste,it was the business.


----------



## clearway1

davyt said:


> Hi Neil I only did 4 years at sea 15 yearold to 19 yearold met the wife when I got back from KIWI got married sep 68. We'll be 42 years this year.Had some really stormy seas along the way,but as they say thats married life.I still miss the merchant to this day as I believe everyone on here does.For sure the best 4 years of my young life.Yes Saltcoats is on the west coast of Scotland about 30 mls from Glasgow.I've been in touch with a guy called John Evans who was first trip deckboy when I skinned out in Napier.He was telling me he jumped the ***berland in Lyttelton in 73 spent 26 yrs in kiwi but came back to Scotland (Barra)with wife & daughter but after a few years of west coast weather went to OZ & now lives in Brisbane.Happy Days.All the best.Davy-T.Ps I'm just back from a cruise of the caribbean on the Celebrity Solciste,it was the business.


hi davyt I'did about 8 years deepsea from seaschool 1969/till 93' remainder was on coastal ferries etc.lots of seafarers jumped ship in nz there must have been a fever or something sometimes wish I had done it ,still seen quite a lot of nz and the world come to think of it ,would'nt change it for anything,I've been married 32 years in june time flies so fast I'm green with envy on your trip on celebrity soltice only joking lol well all best regards neil(LOL)


----------



## Billy Brown

****berland*



davyt said:


> Hi Neil I only did 4 years at sea 15 yearold to 19 yearold met the wife when I got back from KIWI got married sep 68. We'll be 42 years this year.Had some really stormy seas along the way,but as they say thats married life.I still miss the merchant to this day as I believe everyone on here does.For sure the best 4 years of my young life.Yes Saltcoats is on the west coast of Scotland about 30 mls from Glasgow.I've been in touch with a guy called John Evans who was first trip deckboy when I skinned out in Napier.He was telling me he jumped the ***berland in Lyttelton in 73 spent 26 yrs in kiwi but came back to Scotland (Barra)with wife & daughter but after a few years of west coast weather went to OZ & now lives in Brisbane.Happy Days.All the best.Davy-T.Ps I'm just back from a cruise of the caribbean on the Celebrity Solciste,it was the business.


 Hi , I sailed with John Evans on ***berland the previous trip. We lost touch, as you do, but thanks to SN we got back in touch. My wife and I went to Oz in '08 and we met John and his wife in Brisbane, a few beers later and we reminisced about the good times we had on the ***berland. He writes on SN under the name John Wonfor.

Thanks SN for making this happen.


----------



## cossiepete

*superscouse*



clearway1 said:


> any crew from ***berland cargo freezer p&o ex fed sailed on her 1975/76 it was a year voyage all in all then down to kiwi for a few months loading up the lamb&butter,


My brother Mick Gallagher was probably on the ***berland around that time. He was the chief steward, nick name was super scouse.


----------



## clearway1

cossiepete said:


> My brother Mick Gallagher was probably on the ***berland around that time. He was the chief steward, nick name was super scouse.


hi cossiepete not sure of name it's been 35years since only got 1 pic which is under peoples faces just put in ***berland just some of crew at the time,is your brother still around anyway best regards neil


----------



## antoni zaccardelli

Billy Brown said:


> Hi , I sailed with John Evans on ***berland the previous trip. We lost touch, as you do, but thanks to SN we got back in touch. My wife and I went to Oz in '08 and we met John and his wife in Brisbane, a few beers later and we reminisced about the good times we had on the ***berland. He writes on SN under the name John Wonfor.
> 
> Thanks SN for making this happen.


I remember john evans,he was on the ***berland when me & mick joined as deck boys in early 1972,another guy I remember was a bloke called dave from Hull,blonde fella.It was a great first trip,quite an eye opener for a young 16yr old lad,I also met family in Wellington.


----------



## JulesNZ

****berland 1972 Lyttelton*



antoni zaccardelli said:


> I remember john evans,he was on the ***berland when me & mick joined as deck boys in early 1972,another guy I remember was a bloke called dave from Hull,blonde fella.It was a great first trip,quite an eye opener for a young 16yr old lad,I also met family in Wellington.


Hi there. Does anyone remember a Scottish guy by the name of Terry Clark?? He was on the ***berland, Lyttelton, Christchurch - January 1972.


----------



## Pompeyfan

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard JulesNZ.

Hopefully, you will find former shipmates. Good luck.


----------



## luckystar

I joined The MV ***berland 1969 for my first journey to NZ the Doxford engines terrible for leaking,but the NZ coast was worth it ,Whangarie Wellington Picton Lyttleton etc I still have the Officer crew list so keep in touch Morando Junior Engineer


----------



## Ivor Snowden

Late 69 early 70 was my first trip on ***berland as well. Joined as a very green second sparkie and stayed on it for best part of a year


----------



## Neil McInnes

Folks if the John Evans referred to, was from Barra he passed away last year in Brisbane.


----------



## davyt

Hi Neil,aye it was the same John Evens and I did hear he had died.He was a great wee guy when I sailed with him in 1965 on the Huntingdon.I got back in touch with him a couple of years ago and we spoke a few times on the phone,and we had a good old chat about old times on the kiwi coast as young boys as he remembered me.I was sorry to hear of his passing.Davy Thomson fae Saltcoats.


----------



## 27756

I sailed on the ***berland 1974/75 as 2/R/O. Great memories! Have started uploading some PHOTOS to the Gallery. You may like to have a look and check I have correct names, make comments! Link:http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showgallery.php/ppuser/27756/username/geoff-head
Or search for "***berland" in Gallery.


----------



## mountain77

Would you happen to no a john roberts who also sailed that vessal


----------



## MariaGood

*MV ***berland*

Hi, 

I am trying to find out more information about a Derek Weaver, who was apparently an engineer aboard the "***berland" in 1961, visiting Auckland, New Zealand and other ports also.

Does anyone on here have any further info regarding him.

Regards
Maria Good


----------



## Muddy1

*New member*

Just found this site. I was on ***berland 74-76. If anyone remembers me. Alan Muddy Mellors. Afraid abit baffled how to manoeuvre around site but sure I'll master.


----------



## 27756

Wow, yes I remember you well. I sailed with you on the ***berland 1974/75 as 2/R/O. We both started on the same day in Sheerness as 'first trippers'.

Have uploaded some PHOTOS to the Gallery: https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showgallery.php/ppuser/27756/username/geoff-head

There's a few of you


----------



## Bill Greig

Hi Muddy,
I remember you too, I was Sparky on ***berland from Nov '75 until about June'76.We did the kiwi coast together. I joined in Bandar Abbas then got transferred to Makaria in Pireaus June '76. Also remember your boss Steve Murphy from Dublin. Happy times.
Best Regards
Bill


----------



## mountain77

Bill Greig said:


> Hi Muddy,
> I remember you too, I was Sparky on ***berland from Nov '75 until about June'76.We did the kiwi coast together. I joined in Bandar Abbas then got transferred to Makaria in Pireaus June '76. Also remember your boss Steve Murphy from Dublin. Happy times.
> Best Regards
> Bill


Hi bill I’m desperate in finding a John Roberts, a greaser who sailed on this vessel in the 70s he was a Welshmen . Need to find him any help would be aprreciated thanks


----------



## bobs

Did ***berland ever call at S****horpe or were some of the crew ****nal fans? I heard a rumour that he skipper had a painting by Camille Pissaro in his cabin. He bought it in Japan when one of his ships was under construction at ****anoe Shipbuilding Co. This new site is ****ing ridiculous. (but it missed on the artist's name, Pissaro)


----------



## Frank P

What is the actual name of the ship?..Is this the new quiz........


----------



## Mad Landsman

Frank P said:


> What is the actual name of the ship?..Is this the new quiz........


C umberland - the get round is to leave a space.

Or take it c u m grano salis


----------



## Frank P

Thanks Malcolm, I though that it could be that name, but I did't think about leaving the space....

Frank


----------

